# Toledo's Tallest Building



## Bonjourtoledo (May 22, 2005)

This is the tallest building in the NW Ohio region which was built in 1982 called One Seagate it is 32 floors with 411 feet high in height. The building represent the city as "The Glass Capital of the World". Here are some various shots of this building:


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

it's pretty tall for 1 tower in a small skyline. a bad contrast.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

The skyline is poor, but that building is alright.


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

ditto


----------

